# External filter



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

Right now I have an aqua clear 30 - 60 filter, for my 55 gallon tank. I want to get external canister filter, I realty don't know what kind to get. I herd that the Fluval filters are pretty good. Does anybody have any suggestions on an external filter? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

